# Tail light bulb access with Fender audio, subwoofer removal ?



## Jetta-George (Jun 18, 2004)

I tried both a VWvortex forum under " tail light fender audio subwoofer removal "and google search with zero hits on how to change the passenger side tail light bulbs with no luck. I already know how to do the drivers side but on the passenger side the Fender subwoofer covers the entire area. Can any one help?


----------



## GSR 518 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Tail light removal*

Hi! 
First, remove fender nameplate. If you go to middle of name tag on the top side and use plastic tool to pry cover off. 
2nd, remove torx screw in center top behind Fender nameplate.
3rd, pull up and away from wheel well and it will come loose.( 2 pins in trunk well fit into rubber boots on speaker box)
4th, unplug wire, and you will have access to light screw.

It's really simple


----------

